# Check this out, im impressed



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

As i said above, im quite impressed with this >>>>> Cervelo quality testing 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0mBMLQU2wk&feature=related

BTW to anyone wondering im not affiliated with the cycling shop towards the end of the video


----------



## ROLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

OOOHHH! What a stiff frame! Cervelo Soloist s2 rocks!


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

I saw that being filmed, really impressive seeing it first hand. Anyone guess what frame snapped in two before the Soloist Carbon? That commerical was filmed in '06. They really do make good frames.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

no idea which frame? the seat-stays look slightly R3ish but that wouldnt be the case. could you shred some light on the mystery frame?


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

bikemech said:


> I saw that being filmed, really impressive seeing it first hand. Anyone guess what frame snapped in two before the Soloist Carbon? That commerical was filmed in '06. They really do make good frames.



which frame snapped?


----------

